# Prednisolone and DHEA



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

Im taking Clexane, prednisolone and baby aspirin, do you know if it is safe to take DHEA with these? I know prednisolone and DHEA are to do with hormones so dont want to do anything dangerous?

thank you
angels


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angels,

There is no definitive evidence in humans but lab tests have shown that DHEA can increase effect of prednisolone. For this reason I would advise against combining these drugs just incase as safety has not been established.

Maz x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

ok, thank you very much for that.


----------

